# Russian Babywearing Coat



## elena1sementsov (Jul 9, 2013)

I was looking for winter babywearing coat for myself, and was surprised when I didn't find one. All that I have found is an M Coat from Canada for like $400. Would you be interested in russian babywearing coat? I'm thinking about opening a small online store of babywearing coats and nursing clothing from Russia for reasonable price


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a great coat! I have a baby wearing coat but my son really disliked the 'hole' his head was supposed to fit through. This coat looks like it has a hood instead, very nice.


----------



## elena1sementsov (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiago*
> 
> That's a great coat! I have a baby wearing coat but my son really disliked the 'hole' his head was supposed to fit through. This coat looks like it has a hood instead, very nice.


Also they have lots of styles and colors for all types of wheather(winter and spring/fall)


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish I had one right now but $400 yikes!


----------



## annabaker (Jul 16, 2013)

I had seen these baby wearing coats with my first child, but didn't want to spend so much money....there are also so beautiful Inuit baby wearing coats. I thought and thought and thought about how to keep her warm when we were out hiking, especially on cold, windy days. Finally, I came up with a solution, and one that is working so well with my second child, now. I bought a windproof fleece jacket, size extra large. Luckily, we live near a patagonia outlet store and I was able to find one for $15. I simply cut a line in the back of the jacket at the height of my LO's neck. Now, I put my babe on my back (I use an Ergo) and put the windproof fleece over both of us. His head easily pokes through the cut and he stays toasty warm, including hands and feet, without many layers of clothing!! The only downside is that some hats get knocked off when the coat goes on, and I have to walk the neighborhood to find someone to help put his hat on for me!


----------



## elena1sementsov (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annabaker*
> 
> I had seen these baby wearing coats with my first child, but didn't want to spend so much money....there are also so beautiful Inuit baby wearing coats. I thought and thought and thought about how to keep her warm when we were out hiking, especially on cold, windy days. Finally, I came up with a solution, and one that is working so well with my second child, now. I bought a windproof fleece jacket, size extra large. Luckily, we live near a patagonia outlet store and I was able to find one for $15. I simply cut a line in the back of the jacket at the height of my LO's neck. Now, I put my babe on my back (I use an Ergo) and put the windproof fleece over both of us. His head easily pokes through the cut and he stays toasty warm, including hands and feet, without many layers of clothing!! The only downside is that some hats get knocked off when the coat goes on, and I have to walk the neighborhood to find someone to help put his hat on for me!


Fleece is not warm enough for me I want something more like down coat


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a suse's deluxe kinder coat. cost about 250$ and keeps us warm in our winters that can get as cold as -40c.


----------



## elena1sementsov (Jul 9, 2013)

I think suse's coat looks more like men's coat i'd like to buy something more cute and feminine


----------



## rielly (Dec 20, 2010)

I would be interested. Keep us posted!


----------



## elena1sementsov (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok I'll let you know


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I like it, and might be interested. I've been doing wacky stuff with blankets.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking for solution for coat when baby wearing on back.


----------

